
Show HN: [Anahita.dev] show-case your side projects - amir734jj
https://www.anahita.dev/
======
greatNespresso
Hey, how do we submit a side project ? Do we need to register ?

~~~
amir734jj
Yes. Register and then add project. Project description can be in MarkDown.
Website is all open source just in case if you don't trust the user security.

